# New abarth range launched after gumball 3000 success



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New colours, greater technology and a host of other changes feature in the latest range of Abarth 500 cars for 2014/15.

The new range is launched this week in the wake of the hugely successful partnership of the Gumball 3000 supercar event, which visited Edinburgh and London recently as part of an international tour.

The endurance road trip featured some of the world's most exotic supercars, drawing huge crowds to both UK city centres. But many of the loudest cheers were reserved for the fleet of Abarths - the new 695 biposto, a 595 Competizione, 595 Turismo and 595 50th Anniversario - taking part in the event.








It was the first time British crowds had seen the 190hp biposto on the road. The "most Abarth of all Abarths" has a top speed of 143mph and accelerates from 0-62mph in just 5.9 seconds. It features a special "Grey Performance" paint colour, front, rear and roof spoilers, a Brembo braking system and can be specified with options such as a "Dog Ring" gearbox, lightweight aluminium bonnet, carbon fibre detailing and 4-point racing seatbelts.

The 595 Turismo is powered by a 160hp version of Abarth's 1.4-litre turbocharged T-Jet engine and gets leather sports seats, 17-inch 10-spoke diamond cut alloy wheels. A similar engine powers the 595 Competitizione, which features a dual mode 'Record Monza' exhaust system, perforated front and rear disc brakes and aluminium pedal kit and footrest.

With only 299 to be produced, the Abarth 595 50th Anniversario (Anniversary Edition) has a 180hp, 1.4-litre turbocharged T-Jet engine, and features an Abarth Competizione gearbox, 305mm floating disc brakes from Brembo, the 'Record Monza' exhaust and 17-inch alloy wheels.

A total of 17 body colours are now available across the new range in solid, metallic, tri-coat and bi-colour finishes. New hues include Cordolo Red tri-coat metallic, Circuit Grey/ Legends Blue bi-colour, Rally Beige, and Trofeo Grey.

Inside, the entire range receives a new instrument panel with 7-inch digital display and TFT (Thin Film Transistor) technology. The backlit, multi-purpose display has two modes: 'normal' for information such as fuel consumption and headlight alignment, and 'sport' which shows performance data such as longitudinal/lateral acceleration (G-meter).









"Last weekend's Gumball 3000 event was the perfect platform at which to announce, and display, our new range of Abarth cars," says Gerry Southerington, head of brand, Abarth UK.

"Customers and fans alike were able to see some of the changes we have made to the range, helping them to better understand how we are giving our drivers much more opportunity to customise and optimise their new car to create the Abarth that they really want to own."

The Abarth 500 range starts at £14,560 (OTR) for the 1.4 T-Jet 135hp (manual), rising to £32,990 (OTR) for the 695 biposto 1.4 T-Jet 190hp.


----------



## KrystenCTR (Jul 1, 2014)

And you can drop a TMC box on those engines and add 20% more power.


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

£33k for a Fiat 500 regardless of the spec is mental. You can get the new Golf R from £30k :|


----------

